
‘We are in trouble.’ Global carbon emissions reached a record high in 2018 - laurex
https://www.washingtonpost.com/energy-environment/2018/12/05/we-are-trouble-global-carbon-emissions-reached-new-record-high/
======
merricksb
Earlier discussion about same report here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18611475](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18611475)

------
grecht
Sadly, I feel like people and politics lack common sense, especially in
Germany. Hastily closing nuclear power plants after the Fukushima incident was
not a smart decision and hurt the environment in the long term. It could've
been a "safe bridge" to renewable energy, but instead more coal has to be
burned to meet the demand, which is magnitudes worse. Additionally, if Germany
wants to stay self-sufficient, an exit is currently impossible.

But in the end, how much does Germany really matter if China and the USA don't
do their part?

~~~
erpaa
Do not worry. Putin has made new pipelines and can now sell more gas. That
methane would eventually leak to atmosphere anyways. So it is a good deed.

BTW. Small countries, like Finland, cannot sell cheese to Russia, because of
embargo. While big countries, like Germany and USA, can freely cooperate with
Russia in much bigger issues, like energy and space industry. Verrry strange.

